# LED Drivers without the cable



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Anyone seen any LED lights with drivers that have just screw terminals to attach the wire from driver to the light, rather than the proprietary cable? I'd like to try something without butchering the factory cable. 

It would be even better if there are any low voltage LED lights that I can bring my own power supply (driver).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Like this?


Those look like good drivers but it doesn't look like they make light fixtures?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you mean the pancake/wafer style LED "recessed look" lights?

If so, there are so many cheap versions out there that I would use a good brand first, one that you know it will install easily and well and not break or fail. At this point, finding both that and one with screw terminals isn't going to be easy. 

Just cut it and use Lever Nuts :biggrin:


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

We use Armacost, which will sell directly to you in the USA; we purchase through Lee Valley here in Canada. They have both a standard driver and a dimmable one.

Cheers
John


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Do you mean the pancake/wafer style LED "recessed look" lights?
> 
> If so, there are so many cheap versions out there that I would use a good brand first, one that you know it will install easily and well and not break or fail. At this point, finding both that and one with screw terminals isn't going to be easy.
> 
> Just cut it and use Lever Nuts :biggrin:


I am pretty flexible with the lights but you're right I really want something good quality. 

I think I'll probably wind up crimping on fully insulated terminals on the low voltage side, those things have been just about bomb proof for me and you can alternate male and female so they can't accidentally be connected reverse polarity.


----------



## JeanWood (Oct 26, 2018)

I would also like to know if something like that is available.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

JeanWood said:


> I would also like to know if something like that is available.


Please fill out your profile as it was part of the REQUIREMENTS to joining the forum.


----------

